

Tumblr, Why Can't You Embrace Search Engines? - daveambrose
http://datainsightsideas.com/post/35695346

======
daveambrose
David Karp responds to the discussion. Check post.

------
jawngee
Why can't they embrace comments?

~~~
danw
I think they chose not to include comments as a feature, and to use
'rebloging' instead. The trouble is to reblog you have to also be a tumblr
user. At least you can easily add disqus comments.

~~~
daveambrose
Did you see Ryan's post on Disqus?

[http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2008/05/15/disqus-after-5-days-
on-...](http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2008/05/15/disqus-after-5-days-on-disqus-im-
turning-back-to-wordpress-comments/)

I agree with him.

